# Is This Good Teriyaki Sauce



## youngchefpat (Sep 20, 2006)

is this a good recipe for teriyaki? and if not what are some good changes? I would like to make a decent batch.

3oz sake rice wine
7oz soy sauce
6oz mirin
2tbsp sugar

i think i will add some chopped garlic and a splash of lemon juice...


----------



## Gretchen (Sep 20, 2006)

It is probably as good as any. I add some garlic and don't use sake--nor mirin actually.


----------



## TATTRAT (Sep 20, 2006)

I would add a little pineapple juice and some sherry. Ginger is always good too.


----------



## youngchefpat (Sep 20, 2006)

thank you for the input.

youngchefpat


----------



## AllenOK (Sep 21, 2006)

I've got to agree with Tattrat.  Add some pineapple, either juice, tidbits, or crushed, if not a combination, to your sauce.

Also, try hunting around for a different soy sauce.  Kikkoman is great for some things, but, where I work, we also get "Golden Mountain" brand "Seasoning sauce", which has soy in it's ingredients, but has a very DIFFERENT flavor.  I want to try making stuff at home with this brand as opposed to Kikkoman.


----------



## philso (Sep 21, 2006)

your recipe as above _looks_ about right. of course, you've got to poke your finger in and taste it. other than in restaurants, which use large quantities and where it has to taste the same from day to day and year to year, not many here would use a recipe.  also, the juice from a knob of finely grated fresh ginger is also quite standard.

garlic, pineapple, lemon juice, etc. are not standard, but should be considered as variations in order to highlight or compliment whatever you're cooking.  a lot of western adaptations of eastern recipes seem to call for sherry, but over here people would be aghast. other than being sweet and containing  alcohol, there are no other similarities. the taste is quite different. 
 if you are doing a saute, a few drops of sesame seed oil at the end adds a terrific fragrance.

about soy sauce: soy sauces which contain the fewest ingredients are generally indicative of a good product.  those that include wheat or other grains, alcohol, or colorings, etc. won't be as good.


----------

